# These are on the edge of a woods....



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Anyone know what it is?


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

What about this one?


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

The second one grows in my yard. Name is on the tip of my tongue....some variety of smartweed, I think....first one could be wild money plant.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

The second is definitely a smart weed of some type. But, there are so many different ones that I don't know for sure which one it is. Top one, I'm not sure.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

I agree with the 2nd one being smartweed. Is the first one Downy Skullcap?










I'm not familiar with this plant but found it in my plant book and it looks like a possibility. In theory it should grow near me as well. Wonder if I've never seen it, or just haven't seen it in bloom? Actually, the plant part looks very familiar; maybe it's just not in bloom here yet.


----------



## RubyJane (Apr 23, 2014)

Is the first one field mint?


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

Does field mint smell like mint?


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Knotweed is the second pic. 

http://www.bio.brandeis.edu/fieldbio/Wildflowers_Site/PinkKnotweedpage/PinkKnotweedpage.html


----------

